# Is 'Profine' brand dog food good?



## Nojus (Aug 3, 2017)

Got gsd 4months 2 weeks old, thinking about buying this food for her.
This is the link to their website (idk what language that is):
Profine Puppy Chicken & Potatoes | recenze | Psí Krmivo Rádce


----------



## Nojus (Aug 3, 2017)

EDIT:
New links:
JUNIOR LARGE CHICKEN &*POTATOES
JUNIOR LARGE SALMON &*POTATOES
Also want to ask if salmon is any better than chicken in dry food


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I've never heard of it, and since the ingredient list is in another language that I can't read, it's impossible to know if it's a good food or not. 

Where are you located? You can edit your profile to include a general location and it will appear under your username in all your posts.


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

I'm just curious what about it appealed to you? I think the info I read described it as an ultra premium food, but a food of any quality can make that claim. I see potatoes as the 3rd ingredient behind chicken and chicken liver. I've always heard that white potatoes (not sweet potatoes) are pro-inflammatory foods in humans and animals, so not all that desirable. Corn is a fourth ingredient. I'm not thrilled about corn in dogfood but confess that I have a cat (who are obligate carnivores) on a food that contains corn, because the food works for him and nothing else really does...
It's certainly not the worst ingredient list, but there's probably better out there if you have a choice. Do you mind saying where you are located (in general)? Hopefully, someone with more nutrition knowledge will chime in. I was also thinking that a lot of liver can be undesirable due to a build up of Vitamin A, and I think Chicken Liver is the 2nd ingredient. 
There are several knowledgeable nutrition people on this board. Maybe they will be along to comment later.


----------



## Nojus (Aug 3, 2017)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> I've never heard of it, and since the ingredient list is in another language that I can't read, it's impossible to know if it's a good food or not.
> 
> Where are you located? You can edit your profile to include a general location and it will appear under your username in all your posts.


On my 2nd post the links should be english.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Nojus said:


> On my 2nd post the links should be english.


Not for me, I tried the links in both of your posts.


----------



## Nojus (Aug 3, 2017)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> Not for me, I tried the links in both of your posts.


Oh yea, sorry about it. You can change the language on the top right of the page


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

Ingredients in English -

"Swap to Czech
COMPLETE FEED FOR FOOD - COMPOSITION:
Chicken 42% (dried chicken 24%, chicken meal 18%), potatoes (20%), corn, dried apples, chicken fat (preserved with tocopherol mixture, vitamin E source) (6%), brewer's yeast, hydrolyzed chicken liver %), Shrimps (1.5%), salmon oil (1%), seaweeds (0.5%), glucosamine sulfate (0.025%), chicory root (mannan-oligosaccharide source 0.02% Fennel, basil, sage 0.02%), fructo-oligosaccharides (0.015%), Yucca schidigera extract (0.015%), chondroitin sulphate (0.015%)."

ANALYTICAL COMPONENTS:
Crude protein 27.0%, fat content 14.0%, crude fiber 3.0%, humidity 10.0%, crude ash 7.0%, calcium 1.5%, phosphorus 1.1%, Omega-3 0 , 25%, Omega-6 1.75%. ME: 3,700 kcal / kg.
NUTRITIONAL ADDITIVES ON 1 KG:
Vitamin A (3a672a) 20,000 IU, vitamin E (alpha-tocopherol) (3a700) 600 mg, vitamin D3 (E671) 2,000 IU, choline chloride (3a890) 850 mg, biotin (3a880) 3a314) 18 mg, calcium pantothenate (3a841) 15 mg, vitamin B12 (cyanocobalamin) 0.06 mg, vitamin B2 (riboflavin) 5 mg, vitamin B1 (3a820) (E4) 20 mg, organic zinc (E6) 115 mg, organic manganese (E5) 50 mg, organic (E3) Selenium (3b8.10) 0.2 mg, DL-methionine (3c301) 18 mg, L-lysine (3.2.3) 4 mg.


----------

